
World War II's Last Doolittle Tokyo Raider Dies at 103 - rmason
https://gazette.com/pikespeakcourier/world-war-ii-s-last-doolittle-tokyo-raider-dies-at/article_59a79ffc-5c70-11e9-a970-9339832d293a.html
======
rmason
I usually grimace when Hollywood remakes a classic movie and it is rarely
better imho than the original.

But if there is ever a story that needs retelling it's the story of
Doolittle's Raiders, they're the original super heroes, who gave America back
its swagger after the tragedy of Pearl Harbor.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037366/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037366/)

~~~
Gibbon1
It's also worth a mention that the Chinese hid the Doolittle's Raiders and got
them to safety in face of massive punitive reprisals by the Japanese.

